# Allen & Page Rabbit Pellets



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv heard a lot of people feed this food, so I was wondering where people buy it from?
Iv seen a few places online selling it but postage is almost as much as the food


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i get mine from argo feeds, any place that sells horse feeds should be able to get their hands on A+P


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i get mine from here

https://sslrelay.com/onlynaturalpet...A0v5624NROIxgl2twUUHqBAiNM6Z&shop_param=cid=&


----------

